# Những Lưu Ý Khi Mua Nệm Và Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (27/2/19)

Trước sự ra đời của rất nhiều dòng nệm khác, nệm cao su thiên nhiên vẫn giữ được vị trí của mình trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên được yêu thích như vậy là nhờ vào những ưu điểm nổi bật như mang lại cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon, hỗ trợ rất tốt cho cột sống của người nằm, tăng cường lưu thông và tuần hoàn máu tốt, mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và êm ái.của mình, nếu bạn đang muốn sở hữu một tấm nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì hãy tham khảo bài viết Những Lưu Ý Khi Mua Nệm Và Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên dưới đây của Tatana trước khi đi mua nệm nhé!

*Ưu điểm giúp nệm cao su thiên nhiên được yêu thích*
Hỗ trợ hoàn hảo cho cột sống người nằm: Với độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nệm cao su thiên nhiên có tác dụng nâng đỡ toàn bộ cơ thể người nằm tuyệt vời, êm ái theo từng chuyển động và từng cùng cơ thể. Đặc biệt, nệm thích hợp với người có tiền sử đau cột sống cũng như thoát vị đĩa đệm.

_



_
_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên với thiết kế 2 mặt lỗ thoáng khí giúp nệm lưu thông không khí và thông thoáng tối đa._​
Bởi vậy đối với những người bị đau lưng hoặc người già, nệm cao su thiên nhiên dường như là một sự lựa chọn tối ưu. Đồng thời, những lỗ nhỏ giúp nệm lưu thông không khí, đảm bảo giường ngủ thông thoáng.

*Cần lưu ý gì khi mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên:*
Đây là vấn đề chắc chắn hầu hết mọi người khi có ý định mua nệm đều thắc mắc và tìm hiểu, nhất là với dòng nệm cao cấp và đắt tiền như nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

Trên thực tế không phải ai cũng có thể tìm hiểu và xác định được thành phần và chất sử dụng trong khi xử lý đệm cao su thiên nhiên. Chính vì thế, cách đơn giản để an tâm hơn về sức khỏe là bạn nên chú ý chọn những mẫu đệm từ nhà sản xuất uy tín, được cấp giấy chứng nhận đầy đủ.

Trong ngành đệm, chứng chỉ ECO và LGA là hai trong số những chứng chỉ quốc tế có giá trị. Chúng được nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới dùng để làm căn cứ cấp giấy chứng nhận lưu thông sản phẩm ngoài thị trường. Chúng chứng tỏ đệm không sử dụng hóa chất, không chứa tạp chất gây hại cũng như có độ đàn hồi và nguyên liệu cao su làm nên đệm đạt chất lượng tốt.

Ở Việt Nam, những chứng chỉ quốc tế về chất lượng trở thành mục tiêu của nhiều doanh nghiệp sản xuất đệm nhằm giúp sản phẩm vươn ra ngoài thế giới. Bạn có thể yêm tâm lựa chọn một trong những thương hiệu chất lượng và nổi tiếng như: Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, KymDan, Everhome, TATANA,…

Chú ý những chỉ dấu quan trọng nói trên sẽ giúp bạn chọn được cho mình một tấm đệm cao su thiên nhiên an toàn, đảm bảo chất lượng giấc ngủ cho cả gia đình.

_



_
_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA với áo vải công nghệ 4D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát._​
*Những chú ý khi sử dụng nệm cao su thiên nhiên:*
Chọn vị trí đặt nệm (đệm) thích hợp: không đặt đệm ở nơi có ánh nắng trực tiếp chiếu vào, bởi vì tia tử ngoại từ ánh nắng sẽ gây thoái hóa bề mặt sản phẩm. Bạn nên sử dụng các cửa sổ cách nhiệt hoặc dùng các tấm rèm cửa vì nó có tác dụng ngăn ngừa ánh nắng trực tiếp chiếu tới đệm.

Xoay nệm (đệm) thường xuyên: Việc xoay nệm giúp ngăn ngừa sự hình thành của các vùng trũng gây ra bởi cùng một cơ thể ở cùng một một vị trí ngủ mỗi đêm. Luôn đặt đệm trên mặt phẳng để tránh hư hỏng. Hãy xoay đệm thường xuyên từ chân lên đầu để đảm bảo độ bền được lâu.

Không để các vật nhọn và thú cưng lên bề mặt nệm (đệm): Các vật dụng như đồ nữ trang, chìa khoá và kẹp, giầy cao gót… có thể làm rách hoặc kéo giãn vải bọc. Móng vuốt của vật nuôi có thể cào lên đệm, tạo nên các vết cắt trên bề mặt vải bọc.

Vệ sinh nệm (đệm) thường xuyên: Nếu được bạn hãy giữ cho nệm luôn sạch sẽ, có bất cứ vết bẩn nào bạn nên xử lý ngay đừng để quá lâu tránh gây vết ố bẩn và vi khuẩn ẩn náu sinh mầm bệnh, gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người sử dụng.

Qua các thông tin trên, Tatana hy vọng đã mang đến cho bạn những thông tin hữu ích và thiết thực để bạn có thêm cơ sở khi chọn mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên cho gia đình mình.

TATANA​


----------

